# Kipor Generator



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

When I was workind on a new crude oil pipeline project our welding x-ray crew was using this generator. The tech told me the loved its light wieght( they move it alot) and how quit it was. It seems to be a little shy on power to me but thought I would ask the experts.









http://usakipor.com/into-3000tc.htm


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Very interesting! If the KGE3000Tc  would kick over my a/c, then I would be very tempted to get rid of my Honda and buy one. These are certainly worth looking at. CamperAndy is close to a dealer (JBlanco, 2360 Grand View Dr., CDA), maybe he could take a look. hint, hint


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

The price also is good (795) with free shipping.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

One thing that bothers me about the Kipor is the noise level. NPS noise levels are just barely within the reported specs of the Kipor and Kipor doesn't say what the distance is for the measurement of those levels. But it is so close that I think the gen deserves to be looked at. 3k at 57 pounds for $795? That's pretty cool.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Vdub,

The 3000TC is rated @ 64 dB at 7m. That is under a full load. I am going to have to look further.

Tim

Model: KGE3000Tc

Technical specifications

Rated frequency (Hz) 50 60 
Rated voltage (V) 230 120/240 
Rated current (A) 10 19.5/9.6 
Rated speed 3600 
Rated output power (kVA) 2.3 
Max output power (kVA) 2.6 
DC output
12V-8.3A 
Electric circuit breaker Available 
Phase number Single phase 
Fuel tank capacity(L) 4.8 
Continuous running time
(hr)(rated output) 4.0 
Noise level[dB(A)/7m]
(zero load?`full load) 58?`64 
Overall dimension [mm (in)]
(L?~W?~H) 564?~317?~453 (22.20?~12.48?~17.83) 
Dry weight [kg (lbs)] 26(57.2) 
Engine model KG171 
Engine type Single cylinder, 4-stroke, vertical,air-cooled, overhead valve, gasoline engine 
Displacement [L (cc)] 0.171(171) 
Rated power[kW (PS)/rpm] 3.3(4.49)/3600 
Rated rotation speed (rpm) 3600 
Ignition system T.C.I 
Spark plug F6RTC 
Starting system Recoil starter 
Fuel type Automotive unleaded gasoline 
Fuel consumption(g/kW.h) 395 
Lube oil SAE10W30 (above CC grade)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

VDUB - Just got back from camping on the St Joe. Will be on the road until Thursday but will look at it on Friday and try to report back if they will run one for me to hear in person. I also am very interested but the one I want to see is the KGE3500Ti model. It could be the same as the Tc but I thing the Ti is an inverter model and the Tc is a conventional generator.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I knew you'd be interested in something like this.







I was looking more at size. The Ti would be really nice, but weighs in at 135 pounds, where as the Tc is 57. 3.5k from 57 pounds is quite a bit. Not sure what the equivalent Honda or Yamaha 3k weighs, but believe it is about 150.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK, I'm going to throw this into the fray and then duck.

KVA*0.8=KW. The Kipor generator specs are all shown in KVA. FOr resistive loads, KVA and KW are roughly equal. For inductive loads they are very much NOT equal. For typical loads, the 0.8 factor is a good guideline.

Therefore, the 3KVA = 2.4KW for typical loads.

BBB


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

One thing against the kipor that I can think of is service. I know you can get Honda & Yamaha parts pretty easily and find service locations. Before you jump talk with somebody that has done service on them.

None of them seem to be inverter style generators from my quick glance, both the quiet Honda & Yamaha's are.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The 300Ti is pictured along with the Tc, but the Ti jpg is corrupt and only about 2/3's of pictures shows. Otherwise, they don't say anything about the Ti on the web site I'm looking at. BBB brings up a good point. It looks like the 3000Ti will produce almost 21 amps where as the honda eu2000i produces 18 amps. I wonder if the extra 3 amps would be enough to start the a/c.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Her is a link to a little bit more detailed info. Kipor Generator specs It includes information on the inverter system used.

Also I am looking at the 3500Ti which has the same amp rating 23.3 as the Honda EU3000. The sound rating of the 2 are at different distances so that could be hard to judge but the 3500Ti is rated to USFS specs.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

I believe they do have inverters:
*Inverter Technology * 
"The Kipor Digital Inverter Generator, SINEMASTER SERIES - Ti, has true 21st century "Inverter" Technology with a "Pure Sine Wave" or "Clean Power" 
The Kipor Digital Inverter Generator, SINEMASTER, takes the initial alternating current, inverts it to direct current, reduces the voltage wave distortion to the lowest limit, then that direct current is inverted into the clean and smooth alternating current output 
With "Pure Sine Wave Power" you can run precision equipment and instruments sensitive to voltage fluctuation, such as computers, printers and RF equipment "

WARRANTEE
If your Kipor Generator fails to perform according to specified performance guidelines, we will repair the unit, free of charge, parts and labor, up to (1) one year after purchase. Simply call us at (866) 445-4767 for approval. We will then find a service center in your area and you may then deliver the unit for evaluation and repair. OR drain all fluids, repack the unit in its original box and we will ship it to the headquarters in Stockton California for repair or replacement and ship it back to you at NO shipping cost to you.

This warranty applies only to Kipor Generators run under normal operating conditions with responsible usage and approved for warranty service by A&A Generators. This warranty does not apply to failure caused by traumatic / impact damage of any kind or fire.

For those interested here is some more info:Why Kipor

I'm not a salesman. I don't even want one. Just a little research for those that might be interested.

drifter


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Oops sorry Andy. Different road same destination.

drifter


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I saw the Ti 1000 in person ath the local Harbor Freight Tools store down the road. It did not look bad at all. The price was $459.00 for the Ti1000. I am going to have to go back and see if they carry the Ti3500. My 18 month old was with me and I could really play with it, but it was enough to really peak my interest.









Have a good evening!

Tim


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Just ran some load testing on my 26rs and bet that most of the TT use the same equipment. Here are some numbers to kick arround while shopping for a generator:

Static with no load on the TT= .4 amps
ALL interior lights on= 2.05 amps
All interior lights on and start the AC=17.4 amp momentary surge then settled to 12.8 amps

all interior lights/ ac running and start the microwave= 21.3 amps momentary surge, then settled in at 19.7 amps

So the highest surge I saw (remember I didnt have any Television or Video games running) was 21.3 amps or about 2556watts. To give yourself some padding just in case the Microwave is running when the AC compressor kicks on I would say stay at or above a 2800watts.

I have been interested in a quiet generator, the one I have had since ISABEL in 03 comes in at 74 db and would make for not many friendly neighbors on a camping trip.

MWK


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm also in the market for a small, quiet generator to add to my (yet to arrive) 26RS. We're going to a festival with our church at the end of June (http://creationfest.com) in PA and there are no electrical hook-ups. We need to power our AC for the hot parts of the day as my whole family including my baby will be camping.

I found a very interesting generator that should power the AC and also not be so loud with a little better buffer for the National Park sound requirements (60 db at 50 ft).

It's also an inverter generator. It's a Yamaha EF30001SE (http://www.generatorsales.com/order/EF3000iSE.asp?page=EF3000iSE) and it appears to have enough "umphh" to power the AC with a bit of power to spare and it's rated at 51 db.

It's a little pricey at $1800 but it looks like a nice unit. There's also an LP version that around $2000.


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

When you did the load testing was the fridge on lp or electric? It apears the 3000Ti may be a little short on power if the microwave is running and a/c starts. I guess you can kill the a/c long enough to run the microwave.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Didn't even think about the Fridge since I run it on gas most of the time. I will run that evolution next.

MWK


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I already spent the money for the Honda EU3000. When I forget about the price, and have help moving it, I love the thing.


----------

